# Looking for 1st turkey gun, what do you suggest??



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Amy my daughter started out with a 835.
She too was a bit scared at first. She thought she was going to get bowled over by it. 
I started her shooting clays with target loads, then jumped her up to pheasant loads (with 2 outta 10 shells being turkey) and the third time out when asked when she could try a turkey load. I told her she already had.:xzicon_sm
She still owns and covets her 835 today.
Every gun has recoil, some more than others. I would try spending some time with the gun. Taking it to the range is perfect. 
I would suggest you try starting out small w/ target loads b4 moving onto the turkey loads. It'll give ya a chance to work on what works for you and will give you a chance to get accustomed to the gun.
Like alot of people have said " you don't notice recoil in the hunt ".
Hope this helps.
Joseph


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for the advice Joseph!! I figure I will give the 835 a try and if it is too much to handle, I can always go pick up something else. 

Thanks again everyone for your advice/suggestions!!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I would stay away from any ga. single shot......And would also stay away from Cablela's when gun shopping.....Guns Galore in Fenton will be the cheapest on any gun you are looking for (new).....Just some suggestions.....But whatever you decide to go with pattern it, so you know what your gun can do.....Good luck turkey hunting is alot of fun......Mack


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

AmyInMI said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions!! We actually have a Mossberg 835 here still in a box so I bought a choke for that and may give that a whirl... who knows... good news is that I still have a few months to decide!!


 
What choke did you buy for it? My dad and I both shoot 835's and the mossberg xtra-full turkey choke shoots great out of our guns. Also does your 835 have a ported barrel or not, mine doesn't and my dad's does and his kicks much less than mine with turkey loads. As others have said you don't need a howitzer to kill a turkey we have shot both 3 inch and 3.5 inch and both killed turkeys dead.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> What choke did you buy for it? My dad and I both shoot 835's and the mossberg xtra-full turkey choke shoots great out of our guns. Also does your 835 have a ported barrel or not, mine doesn't and my dad's does and his kicks much less than mine with turkey loads. As others have said you don't need a howitzer to kill a turkey we have shot both 3 inch and 3.5 inch and both killed turkeys dead.


 
I bought the Jelly Head choke for it... have hear good things about em...
As far as the barrel goes, I will have to go check BUT Im "supposed" to be studying for my nursing boards right now :help: so I'll check a bit later!


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice, I remember those days when my wife was studying for the nursing boards too! NOT FUN TIMES. :yikes: I have also heard a lot of good things about that choke, so good luck.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> Nice, I remember those days when my wife was studying for the nursing boards too! NOT FUN TIMES. :yikes: I have also heard a lot of good things about that choke, so good luck.


 
Yea, that's what Im saying!!!:banghead3 I will be better when I walk out of there tomorrow morning after taking it... the anxiety is starting to set in lol... maybe I should go shoot the gun tomorrow and set out some stress!!


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

AmyInMI said:


> Yea, that's what Im saying!!!:banghead3 I will be better when I walk out of there tomorrow morning after taking it... the anxiety is starting to set in lol... maybe I should go shoot the gun tomorrow and set out some stress!!


 
Well good luck with the test, and get out and blast away, it is a great stress reliever.:lol:


----------

